# hibiscus



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

My vet said I could put hibiscus branches in with my rats to chew on. Has anyone heard of this? I know the flowers and leaves are fed to many animals and are safe, but Id think if it was good for rats wed read about it more? Then again, I know the squirrels here eat the flowers...
Does anyone know? My yard is full of the bushes and we do not use pesticides or fertilizer


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have not heard anything about it but you vet should know what's safe or not. You should freeze the branches to kill any unwanted bugs, and I'd probably remove the leaves and flowers. 

I know a friend of mine that gives his bunny branches to chew but he definitely freezes them first. Not a rat I know but I thought it was relevant.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never heard of using Hibiscus branches but I have heard of using apple tree branches  With apple tree branches, you have to bake them to kill the germs. If you want to take the chance with a Hibiscus branch go for it, but I suggest you bake it too


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

I know with reptiles you freeze them and leave flowers and leaves. Read in some cultures they are eaten as a delicacy, also read the stems are used to make grass skirts-which worries me about choking.

I think Ill stick with buying apple branches(as apple trees dont grow this far south)

Thats actually how the topic came up, I was asking if theres a local tree branches I could use for chewing, as I know maple branches and pine cones are used by squirrels and have many vitamins


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

just to be EXTRA safe they could freeze then bake them


----------



## Zoe.H (Aug 4, 2008)

oh that's pretty cool... i'll try putting some hibbiscus branches in they're cages... my mom has one in the dining room, so it shouldn't have anything harmfull on it should it?


----------

